# instalacao

## arucard0

eu gostaria de instalar o gentoo com stage 1 alguem tem um tuto que possa ensinar como fazer?  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## ferreirafm

Olá arucard0,

Siga guia de instalação em português.

Parece que ele está desatualizado, porém já é um bom começo. 

Boa sorte,

ferreirafm

----------

